# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android >  Tư vấn mình smartphone Android có pin khỏe và vỏ nhôm với các bác

## seotheanhgroup

Mình đang tính lên đời smartphone sau 1 thời gian dài dùng Nokia không hdh các bác ợ :down: .Tầm khoảng 5 triệu đổ lại thì có thể sắm được con nào pin khỏe tí không nhỉ tầm khoảng 3000mah đó chứ tầm này mình thấy chủ yếu các hãng chỉ cho tối đa khoảng 2200mah dùng 1 ngày chắc phải sạc rồi :emlaugh: .Nhu cầu đơn giản làm check mail,lướt web và game thủ thành nhẹ nhàng à [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

